# Gentoo, VMware Server 2.0 Netzwerkproblem

## sewulba

Hi.

Ich habe mein "altes" Gentoo-System virtualisiert (VMWare Server 2.0). Buslogic-Treiber usw. waren kein Problem. Das einzigste Problem was ich noch habe und nicht mehr weiter weiss ist das Netzwerk.

Hier habe ich den pcnet32-Treiber als Modul gewählt (auch schon fest im Kernel gehabt, brachte nichts).

```
lsmod

pcnet32  33796  0

```

Bekomme beim Hochfahren folgende Meldung:

```
starting eth0

bringing up eth0

172.18.2.22

network interface eth0 does not exist

Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)
```

Welchen Treiber habe ich denn vergessen? Welche brauch man. Wo liegt mein Fehler?

Gruss Sewulba

----------

## firefly

was sagt den 

```
ifconfig -a
```

?

----------

## sewulba

Oooppss...

ifconfig -a zeigt mir ein Defice eth3 an. Dieses habe ich nun gestartet und es geht.

Aber ich hätte es gerne wieder als eth0. Wie mache ich das denn?

Gruss Sewulba

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *sewulba wrote:*   

> Oooppss...
> 
> ifconfig -a zeigt mir ein Defice eth3 an. Dieses habe ich nun gestartet und es geht.
> 
> Aber ich hätte es gerne wieder als eth0. Wie mache ich das denn?
> ...

 

stichwort udev rules!

werf einen blick in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

----------

## sewulba

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

>  *sewulba wrote:*   Oooppss...
> 
> ifconfig -a zeigt mir ein Defice eth3 an. Dieses habe ich nun gestartet und es geht.
> 
> Aber ich hätte es gerne wieder als eth0. Wie mache ich das denn?
> ...

 

Vielen dank an alle für die sehr schnelle und vor allem kompetenten Hilfe! DANKE!   :Razz: 

Gruss Sewulba

----------

